# Anyone use foam brushes for applying Poly?



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

As the title says, do u use foam brushes for applying poly? I use synthetic bristle bushes but and wondering if the foam brushes are better.

Thanks

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I sometimes use foam brushes for water based poly, but depends on the situation. Water based finishes dry much more quickly than oil, so the use of a bristle brush can leave marks. Less of a problem with foam.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Used to use foam for stain and poly. That is 'till I figured out that the "crumby" stuff I was sanding off between coats was little bits of the foam. With certine materials the foam starts to break down very quickly. I should have known there was a reason Ol' Norm always insists on "cotton waste" for stain. I get a better result and my can of stain goes way further. For poly I now brush (AFTER I've picked out all the loose hairs.).


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I use the throw away china brushes for everything.
I wet them first with what ever the finish is, water
or sprites and get the loose stuff out.

Most of the time I clean and re-use them.

Harbor Freight has them on sale all the time,
the two inch are under $10 for three dozen.
I keep one, two and four inch on hand.

I have had no luck with foam brushes for anything.
Same with foam rollers.

The china brushes are also good to clean your keyboard.:laughing:


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I use foam brushes exclusively for poly application. I do not have any probems with these brushes. Make light finishing strokes with the grain and let the poly level itself while you await the time for the next coat.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Anyone use foam brushes*

I use them all the time,but I mostly use oil's on my turning,but when I did furniture work where I used a lot of poly,I used the badger hair brushes,pretty expensive,bout ten yrs ago an I pd over $30.00 for them,BUT I still have them when needed and there as good as new.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

The only place I brush on poly is where I can't reach with the sprayer.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> Used to use foam for stain and poly. That is 'till I figured out that the "crumby" stuff I was sanding off between coats was little bits of the foam. With certine materials the foam starts to break down very quickly. I should have known there was a reason Ol' Norm always insists on "cotton waste" for stain. I get a better result and my can of stain goes way further. For poly I now brush (AFTER I've picked out all the loose hairs.).


I've seen that happen too. Then I learned there are varying qualities of foam brushes. The cheap ones fall apart like you said. But if you spend the extra couple bucks for a good one, they're much better. It also helps if you thin the poly a bit with mineral spirits - makes the foam brush work much better with no brush marks.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*foam brushes*

I've used alot of the cheaper foam brushes for poly with mixed results.Recently I had to make a small box for a customer to put some very delicate instruments in so I bought a half a yard of material backed foam[the type used for head liners for cars].cost me $3.00.I found out that it makes the perfect custom brushes for applying stain and poly. Very good quality and doesn't fall apart and I can cut it to the size that I need.

Mike


----------



## ThisGuyMike (Mar 29, 2016)

*Old but always relevant*

I know this is an old post but it's certainly still relevant.

I use the cheap 'chip' brushes to lay my (oil based) polyurethane on. I spread it thin so that there are few to no bubbles (essentially 'wetting' the surface). Then, while it's still wet, I once or twice over with a foam brush to smooth out the coat. 
Putting on the poly with the chip brush is very quick. I do not spend time with slow even strokes. Instead, I focus on a relatively thinner coat. For this step, the brush is simply a medium with which transfer a thin coat of poly onto my wood surface. With the foam brush, I move at a steady pace: not slow, but not quick either. This gets bubbles out and evens out the coat.

In the end, I have to apply one or two more coats than the usual method; However, my end result is invariably clear of bubbles and imperfections. As an important bonus, my process is much less laboriously slow.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I do not use foam brushes.


----------

